# Axe Handle Protectors



## LazyJ (Mar 14, 2012)

The sighting of the first copperhead of the season has put an end to my timber sport season. So I cleaned up my heavy hitters, sharpened, and re-hung a couple of them, and after a few more coats of linseed oil I'll store them away for the summer. I do a lot of splitting with the double-bit axe and the handle really takes a beating. Where/how can I buy/make some handle collar protectors or whatever they're called?
View attachment 228888


----------



## lfnh (Mar 14, 2012)

Couple of choices. Personally, stitch them up from 10-12oz leather or wrap with rawhide.
Piece of canvas from old firehose or inner tube from old bike tube. There was some stuff posted in the F&L thread on Wedges about this.
hth.


----------



## 4seasons (Mar 14, 2012)

LazyJ said:


> The sighting of the first copperhead of the season has put an end to my timber sport season.



One copperhead? You must really be afraid of snakes. I have worked in the woods all summer long and seen plenty of snakes and never worried about them. Now I don't do heavy work when the temps get into the 80's and above but really, one snake and you are done for the year?


----------



## gwiley (Mar 14, 2012)

Used radiator hoses give really tough protection to axe handles.

I start carrying my 357 with rat shot in it when things get warm - works fine on the copperheads.


----------



## LazyJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Radiator hose, there's a stellar idea

If I was scared of snakes I wouldn't live next to a swampy bayou, regardless, firewooding has always been a winter sport for me.


----------



## Jere39 (Mar 14, 2012)

A nice heavy rubber collar like the one on the maul on the right in my picture below is about $6.49 at just about any hardware store in the area here in PA.







Works best to warm it a little, like laying in the sun, then spray the inside with WD-40 and slide it on. The WD-40 evaporates in about a day, and the collar is there to take a beating instead of your handles (or at least my handles).

I bought this one at a local Ace Hardware, but have seen them at Lowes, TSC, . . .

Here is a online site that carries them for $4.95:
http://www.awesometools.com/handlesavers-handle-savers.asp


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 14, 2012)

We just run a bunch of black tape around the handle by the head around these parts. If it's cold and you hit it, it won't split like some of them rubber jobs, won't dry out like leather, but leather is my second choice. The rubber seems to for me anyway bounce wild when you hit it and I don't like that cause I'm usually around several people and mostly kids. And tape's cheap. Several wraps will last a year or better unless you are just a horrible shot with your splitting device.



Owl


----------



## CTYank (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO, it's like the one about "how do I get to Carnegie Hall?" "Practice, practice, practice."

If you're strength-testing handles, you're either a) overshooting the target badly, or b) using a tool with the wrong head design.

The first takes time and effort. For the second, an axe-head is probably not spreading the wood enough to let the handle pass. Some mauls may be a little skimpy there too.

One thing that's pretty obvious from a Muller maul that arrived here recently is that "cheeks" that are essentially planes (flat, no bumps) to the center of the eye move the wood away from the handle. Also results in lots of one-hit splits- makes it a fun sport.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's one attempt:




It's worked well so far.

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/186934.htm


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 14, 2012)

*Lashing also works*

I've also used steel wire or nylon mason line. Lash it near the head with about 80 wraps.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 14, 2012)

Jere39 said:


> A nice heavy rubber collar like the one on the maul on the right in my picture below is about $6.49 at just about any hardware store in the area here in PA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use them on my sledge and wedge. Really does the job in saving handles. Don't think I would want one on an ax, too bulky.

Harry K


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 14, 2012)

I have had this splitting device since the 1980's and have not had to replace the handle yet... 






Knowing how to swing any instrument of destruction will go a long ways towards preserving handles.


----------

